# ice fishing setups



## wingsandwalleye (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys late ice is here soon NO more trucks on the lake lets see your ice fishing setups! This set up is all by cycle country! Stinger Ice Auger rack you can mount just about any way you can think of! The fish house is the Ice Captain 2 Seat Shelters and a high bar rod locker and bucket holder this set up is for fisherman that like run and gun late and early ice for fast action fishing!

















































end result when you can run and gun in late ice!!


----------



## coombia21 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is my silverado and otter lodge up at red lake last year.


----------

